# PIN: POSTING IN THE RESCUE SECTION:



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

In orderfor members todistinguish between a rabbit who needs to be rehomed and one who needs to be rescued, please use this format to title your thread:

RESCUE: Where? (IF ITS URGENT, PLEASE INDICATE)
Describe Bunny/Circumstances

--------------OR------------

REHOME: Where? (IF ITS URGENT, PLEASE INDICATE)
Why does the bunny need to be rehomed?


If you have any questions, please feel free to pm me or any other mod.Generally, we will use the following guidelines to determine whichcategory a rabbit falls under:

REHOME is someone wanting to rehome their bunny.

RESCUE is for the bunnies in very poor situations and/orimminent danger and/or the ones sponsored by rescueorganizations.

Also, try to please include a picture of the bun (or describe the bun in question, breed, hair type, etc.)you are trying to adopt out or rescue. This will hopefully find more homes for more buns!


----------

